# Favorite Halloween children's songs and videos



## Mandycane (Sep 26, 2014)

I am compiling a list of great Halloween songs for kids, mostly from YouTube. I am looking at the age group of below 7 or 8. Please post some of your favorites and tell why. I'll start by posting three of my favorites. 

1) "Five Little Monsters" by The Little Blue Globe Band as heard on Toddler World TV. Very catchy song and super cute video. The song is some kind of take on the five little ducks idea. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drmMHDiGudE

2) "Spooky Spooky" by A.J. Jenkins on Kidstv123. A cute song and video that identifies various Halloween characters. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPRaY5QWKIk

3) "Halloween Night" by The Little Blue Globe Band on Todder World TV. Very cool fun-spooky video for kids that identifies various Halloween characters. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu_Tpf_yGuo


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

My favorite albums from my collection (for kids that age):
Wonderland Singers and Accompaniment - Spooky Halloween (1974)
Winchells Donut House - Hear the Monsters (1976) (so corny!)
Pat Patrick - Monsters and Monstrous Things (1983)
Lois Skiera Zucek - Halloween Fun (1989)
Kid Stuff Repertory Company - Mostly Ghostly (1977)
Dr. Elmo - Dr. Elmo Sings the Boos (2005 (yep ... the "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer" guy)
Andrew Gold - Halloween Howls (Fun & Scary Music) (1996)
Sheldon Allman - Sing Along With Drac (1960)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Dinosaur named a couple of my favourites - the whole Andrew Gold Halloween Howls album is great.

Here's a link to the Winchell's Donut House record he mentioned...Love this...It's a retro-style Halloween story with a focus on Safety and kids helping out. Crazy cute!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Y2P4UiiRs

Disney's Trick or Treat for Halloween is a classic...both the song and the cartoon. And it's part of Disney's Halloween Treat...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drmJta3nLg0

There's also Disney's Halloween Sing Along on youtube... it's got Grim Grinning Ghosts and a version of "Casting My Spell on you" which I think kids would really like (it's at the end of part II here.) It's a little complex, but I think the kids would have fun trying to keep up. Lots of repetition. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwhtG2SwWKs


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

BTW, welcome to the forums! Great avatar!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, nice! I will have to play some of these for my kiddos (ages 3 & 10 mos). 
Here are a couple Halloween songs we like - 

Monster Mash - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDlRXIaErfg
The above link is to a kid's version with kids singing and a combination of animated scenes & movie clips. The video images are not great but my daughter likes the kids singing. 

I like Autumn - a song from a Barney's Halloween episode. The below link is the best version of the song, but we like to watch the full Halloween movie clips to see the version of the kids at a farm market. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayYnkAyg7tQ
If you haven't watched any of the various Barney Halloween shows, I actually recommend them. My daughter really enjoys them and they're pretty cute, considering it's by a purple dinosaur!

Disney's/Burl Ives' Ugly Bug Ball - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-7fBIiCoYU
Fits into the Halloween vibe, we think! It's from the Disney movie called SUMMER MAGIC 

A mini Disney Halloween video we like - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWoejSr3ZhA
It's kind of a commercial for Disney Junior shows, but my daughter likes the song. 

We also love The Muppets, so the Halloween episode with Vincent Price is a good one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWDm53lrEjs

I don't know if you know the band Trout Fishing in America (they do a GREAT song called 18 wheels on a big rig) but they have a cute Halloween video called "Boo!" here -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyYEmPp9yhI

We also love Laurie Berkner songs, so a good song from her for the season is "Monster Boogie"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi33uHCI51E&index=12&list=PLFED9F7AA4A1989EF


----------

